# Pheasant pics



## GW (May 31, 2007)

I thought I would share a few pics from this season. Iowa may not have the pheasants of the Dakotas, but there are a few around.
My lab turned 2 on Tuesday...we've had two great falls together. Hopefully many more to come.
Enjoy
GW


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice! That first pic of the dog and birds is great!
Burl


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

great pics GW.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

heres a couple


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

Really nice pictures of pheasants, looks like you and your dog had a great time!


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Couple more


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Happy Labs!  Great pictures. Deep in the heart of the cattails! That's where they're at here too. Note that muskrat house. Ever wonder how a mink can punch a hole through that frozen mud?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pics and beautiful dogs.

Thanks for taking them to do what they love...

Merry Christmas to all our four legged buddies out there.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Excellent pics GW. Labs are such a proud dog. Looks like you have some deep snow where you hunt also.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, fellas. 
Maybe 20 inches of snow on the ground where I live in NW Iowa...that's more than normal for this area at this stage of winter.
I haven't seen a soul pheasant hunting for several weeks now...all I hunt is public ground. Good numbers of birds around if you know where to look and are willing to work.
Happy holidays to all. I really enjoy reading about the pheasant hunting of the Dakotas on this website. Reminds me of what my father told me of pheasant hunting here in Iowa in his youth.
GW


----------



## 1100 LT20 (Jan 28, 2009)

nice dog


----------

